# Prayer for My Wife Lori



## TonyL (Nov 30, 2015)

I see how many of us adore our wives/spouse/partners; I am one of them. I am 52, but dated Lori for 9 years, and we been married for 28, so do the math. I can't think of life without her, nor her family. I love her family as much as my own.

We are about to leave for hospital, I was hoping if your faith moves you to  pray for her. Lori and I also believe that sickness and death was not part of His plan for us - but we know how that went. However, please pray that we are given the strength to accept any outcome - good or bad.

Some of you have been to our home and have met her. If you somehow like me, Lori is a million times better.
Thank you.

No need to reply (you can if you want, just don't want to burden you), I know you guys are gals will do take care of the praying. It's funny, Lori asks about many of you.

Much peace to all.


----------



## Mengtian (Nov 30, 2015)

In our prayers


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 30, 2015)

you got  it....


----------



## dthayer (Nov 30, 2015)

Tony, your family is in our prayers!  God Bless!


----------



## thebillofwrites (Nov 30, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for both of you, and all family members.

Bill


----------



## mark james (Nov 30, 2015)

Lori and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 30, 2015)

She is on the list.  Please keep us informed on how she is.

(We will also pray for you Tony........nobody should be alone)


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 30, 2015)

Tony, my prayers are with you and Lori.  Be well.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 30, 2015)

Tony
Lori, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 30, 2015)

Prayers sent for Lori and you as well.


----------



## epigolucky (Nov 30, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## lyonsacc (Nov 30, 2015)

We'll be praying for Lori (and you)


----------



## triw51 (Nov 30, 2015)

prayers are being said


----------



## southernclay (Nov 30, 2015)

Prayers sent Tony


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 30, 2015)

You, your wife and family have been added to my prayer list.


----------



## robersonjr (Nov 30, 2015)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## elkhorn (Nov 30, 2015)

Tony, you, Lori and  her family are in our prayers.


----------



## Marnat3 (Nov 30, 2015)

You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Monty (Nov 30, 2015)

Will keep you and Lori in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 30, 2015)

Thinking about you both Tony. I hope for a positive outcome.


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 30, 2015)

Prayers for Lori and for you too, Tony.


----------



## Krash (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm praying for you and Lori, that the Lord may comfort you during this time. Always remember and take comfort in the fact that He is still on the throne and is not taken by surprise.

Isaiah 43:1-3 Do not fear, for I have redeemed you; I have called you by name, you are mine. When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and through the rivers, they shall not overwhelm you; when you walk through fire you shall not be burned, and the flame shall not consume you. For I am the Lord your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior.
For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but we have one who in every respect has been tested as we are, yet without sin. Let us therefore approach the throne of grace with boldness, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need.  (Hebrews 4:16)


----------



## tomtedesco (Nov 30, 2015)

Praying for both of you.


----------



## larryc (Nov 30, 2015)

Prayers


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 30, 2015)

My prayers for Lori and you have been sent.


----------



## BJohn (Nov 30, 2015)

Tony you are not a burden.

You and Lori are in my prayers. Today, tonight and every day. Have comfort in the Lord, he is with you.


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 30, 2015)

Prayers going up.


----------



## wob50 (Nov 30, 2015)

Tony you and your wife are in my prayers...Your post is right we were not to live like this....but this is the hand we were given...again your wife and you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## mecompco (Nov 30, 2015)

You and Lori are in our prayers. By coincidence, my wife is also Lori and we are your age (and have been married just a couple years less). God Bless.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## TonyL (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you all very much - what a beautiful extended family we are.
We just returned home and the doctor said all went well and expects the pathology report to be benign.

Thank you again, and let's continue to lean on Him, (if that is your persuasion), Higher Power, and each other.

Much peace and good health to all.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 30, 2015)

Fantastic Tony, continued prayers and praises.


----------



## lwalden (Nov 30, 2015)

Will be keeping Lori and you in our thoughts and prayers, Tony.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 30, 2015)

Four years ago my dearly beloved (our 60th anniversary July this year) received the news of the two worst bloodborn Cancers she was given a massive op and major surgery the Lady Professor travelled with her team two hundred miles and gave her the most thorough attention.

Four years on her blood results are excellent. I am today two thirds through Radio Therapy for my Cancer she comes with me each day of the total 39 treatments my rock and my strength. Our prayers for you both at this time, our eldest of six is 60 yrs next year.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 30, 2015)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 30, 2015)

Jgrden said:


> Our prayers are with you.



Aha ! the news is better. WE will continue to pray for Lori.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 30, 2015)

She and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## plantman (Nov 30, 2015)

Pray everything turns out well  !!!   Jim  S


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Think, O God, of our friend who is ill, whom we now commend to Your compassionate regard.
 Comfort him upon his sickbed, and ease his suffering. We beg for deliverance, and submit that no healing is too hard for the Lord, if it be His will.
 We therefore pray that You bless our friend with Your loving care, renew his strength, and heal what ails him in Your loving name. 
 Thank You, Lord.


----------



## CREID (Nov 30, 2015)

Glad things are looking good. Hope they stay that way.

Curt


----------



## Edgar (Nov 30, 2015)

That's great news, Tony!
We will continue to keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## papaturner (Nov 30, 2015)

Praying for Lori and the whole family.


----------



## fastgast (Nov 30, 2015)

Thoughts & Prayers for you both, God Bless


----------



## propencity (Nov 30, 2015)

Prayers sent for you and Lori.


----------



## wyone (Nov 30, 2015)

You and Lori are in my prayers


----------



## TonyL (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks again. And thanks to many for the PMs. You are ALL quite a group!


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 30, 2015)

Tony
Great to hear the good news! I'm a big believer in KARMA which has a way of rewarding people for good things in life. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Ligget (Dec 1, 2015)

Lori will be in my thoughts and prayers Tony!


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 1, 2015)

Glad to hear this good news.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, I'm not the praying type but, I know how it feels seeing our life partner suffer, I can only sent to both of you, good thoughts and a hope that, everything get back to normal, soon...!

Cheers
George


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 1, 2015)

Praying...


----------



## fastgast (Dec 1, 2015)

That's great news but will continue with prayers. God is good, Amen. God Bless


----------



## TonyL (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you well wishes and prayers. Lori is up and about with some normal discomfort.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 1, 2015)

Shows  what a caring community IAP is.  We have a real Prayer Chain that goes into action when Prayers are needed.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, and it's good to know she will be okay.


----------



## csr67 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tons of prayers coming for both of you.


----------



## dthayer (Dec 1, 2015)

Tony, that's GREAT news! We will continue to keep you and yours in our prayers.


----------



## Jim Smith (Dec 1, 2015)

Tony,

Please know that I will keep Lori and you in my prayers.  

Jim Smith


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 2, 2015)

Great news Tony, I hope that everything continues to be good.
Please accept our best wishes for both Lori and yourself.
Let us know what the results are please.

Bob.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 2, 2015)

Will do. Thank you.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 2, 2015)

Good news Tony.


----------



## magpens (Dec 2, 2015)

Thoughts and well wishes have been and still are going your way, Tony and Lori !!!


----------



## TonyL (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you Mal. I tell Lori of all the thoughts and prayers everyday.


----------



## jsolie (Dec 4, 2015)

Tony, I haven't been on much the last few days, but you and Lori will be in my prayers.  I was about as old as you when I met my wife, so I know exactly what some of your concerns are.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you John. Lori appears to be on the mend.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 4, 2015)

So glad for the good news! Did the report come back yet?

I'll continue the prayers...


----------



## TonyL (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you Chris...not yet. The doctor is very nice, but I got 24 hour turnaround from my vet regarding one of golden retrievers. I guess it takes time when humans are involved. The doctor said on Monday that she wasn't concerned. We did call the office today and they said the results weren't back yet. I won't worry until is time to do so - not that it will do any good. Thanks for the prayers and asking.


----------



## jscola (Dec 6, 2015)

My thoughts & prayers are with you !


----------



## gimpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Prayers and thoughts coming your way. God's Peace


----------



## TDE (Dec 7, 2015)

Prayers for you and yours. Ted


----------



## TonyL (Dec 7, 2015)

We learned earlier today that the tissue that was removed from Lori was benign. I would like to thank all for your thoughts, prayers, and encouraging words. I shared many with Lori. 

"Thank you" is not enough to express our appreciation.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 7, 2015)

What wonderful news!


----------



## magier412 (Dec 7, 2015)

Great news!  So happy to hear that she is healing and that things are going to be ok once she has recovered!


----------



## allmaclean (Dec 7, 2015)

Lori and your family are in our prayers. God bless.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 8, 2015)

Tony, so glad to hear your wife is recovering well and the results are excellent!


----------



## tbroye (Dec 8, 2015)

Tony

Great to hear the good new.


----------



## dthayer (Dec 8, 2015)

Wonderful!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 8, 2015)

TonyL said:


> We learned earlier today that the tissue that was removed from Lori was benign. I would like to thank all for your thoughts, prayers, and encouraging words. I shared many with Lori.
> 
> "Thank you" is not enough to express our appreciation.


Praise the Lord!  Answer to Prayer.  What a GREAT Christmas Present for you and your wife.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 8, 2015)

Happy for your good news!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 8, 2015)

Wonderful News Tony and Lori.
So glad that all is well.
What a magic Christmas present.

Bob.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you. It is a blessing any time of the year


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 8, 2015)

great news Tony...


----------

